# any endo ladies had success with DEs ?



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

I hope you dont mind me joining you.  We have had 4 failed fresh IVFs and are awaiting a follow up consultation on Oct.  The consultant has previously suggested that my eggs are just not up to it so I know that DEs are on the cards.  We have 2 frosties which we will use but I need to consider the next step to stop me panicking.  I have severe endo which I am asuming has affected my egg quality.

I would love to hear for other endo ladies in the same boat who have had success using using DEs as I am wondering if my endo is going to affect implantation.  My consultant has done all the test etc and there appears to be nothing wrong with uterus, though my blood flow could be better and feels its an egg issue.

I would really be interested in your thoughts as we are looking into going to CEREM next year.

Thanks and good luck  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

We are going to Altra Vita for a hysteroscopy which may well diagnose endo (had previous scans but never found anything).

Other AV girls of our acquaintance who have had the hysteroscopy there have had treatment during the procedure and gone on to become pregnant during the next treatment.

Will keep you (and the rest of the board) posted.


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks Alanelaine, I am wishing you all the best of luck    Take care now.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Becca,
I didn't exactly have endo, but I had pelvic adhesions, which I think is similar.  I had surgery for them, and like you I then had IVF several times with my own eggs.  I always got loads of eggs collected (sometimes up to 20), but few embies and poorish quality.  My consultant also told me it was probably an egg factor, and that is why we chose DE.  She also, however, gave the mpression that the poor egg quality is to do with age (e.g. I had been pg twice before, but now too late !), and nothing to do with the adhesions.
I am not an expert though and can't analyse your situation.  My only recommendation is that you speak to as many experts as you can to get a clearer idea of what is and isn't potentially linked. 
Just to argue the devil's advocate to what I have just said though, it seems that the whole IVF business is stil not an exact science though, and no consultants can give you a definite answer.  What we did was to just take the approach that seemed to be the most likely to be successful, even though we iddn't know for definite what the problems were, e.g. we never knew for definite that it wasn't a sperm factor, but as it was probably more likely to be an egg factor, we went for DE.  You don't know until you try, and although of course we don't all have unlimited funds and emotional reserves for endless IVF attempts, the more times you 'have a go', the more pieces opf your own fertility jigsaw you can put together.

GOOD LUCK !!    
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks Bluebells and many congradulations  , what you said makes sense.  I know in my heart we have to give it a go and see what happens.  The nice thing is I am not running against the clock as much, though I know we shouldnt hang around for too long.

Have happy and healthy pregnancy  

Love

Becca
x


----------

